# new 180g with sump



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i just got a 180g off craigslist.it has a 4' sump with not much in it.what should i do to maximize my filtering capabilities? i know i need the pot scrubbies and plan on buy out the dollar store of those.should i just add them under the bioballs and drip tray?








what should i do with the middle section where the skimmer used to be?its just open and needs to be put to use.
plus there is a u shaped section is there anything that goes here or is it for more air/water mixing?








can i put filter floss here?
it also has a concrete/styrofoam b.g in half of it but it looks like its coming apart so its coming out.








i may try to do one myself.but i have a different idea than concrete and foam method.i may post it if it works out.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

You should post it, even if it doesn't work. Maybe it will work for someone. Plus, I think we all love to hear new ideas. Good luck.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i could start a whole section on d.i.y that didn't work or was cost effective :lol:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well after chipping out the old foam/concrete back ground i decided against building a new one.talk about nerve racking.plus the hassle of cleaning the old silicone off without ruining the seal.the styro foam was soaked all the way to the glass and it smelled real badly.i took pics but cant find my camera :roll: 
now i need to figure out the sump and get about 300#'s of sand :wink:


----------



## RyanC (Aug 25, 2008)

If you have enough room to squeeze a light above the sump, you could turn the middle part into a refugium. I've seen it done at other forums, it's pretty neat.

Here are some pics, this is NOT my tank, just some pics I had saved from somewhere.


































If you don't want to do that, I don't see why you couldn't stuff it full of filter media (sponges, balls, ceramic rings etc) You could use it as a place to hide your heater and such too.

As for the U Shape, do you mean the staggered walls in the second pic? I believe that's there to control turbulence.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

> As for the U Shape, do you mean the staggered walls in the second pic? I believe that's there to control turbulence.


oh ok.
there is a light in there already.i didn't even think about a refugium since its not salt water.but a planted section would help with filtering and they look cool in those pics.
i was planning on putting the heaters in the section by the bulkhead right before the pump.thanks for the ideas :thumb:


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

What type of fish? Post a pic of the whole sump.

The U shaped section are baffles and is for combating micro bubbles in a salt tank. I wouldn't use it for floss just put your mechanical filt. above the bioballs. There is a large selection of pre cut media built just for that purpose.

A fuge is not really necessary but if you want one just stuff it with plants that don't need to be placed in substrate and have a good light for it. I think large media bags full of crushed coral or similar would be a better use of funds and time. Even something like Purigen is a good choice.

See if you can lower the egg crate for more bio space. Try to post a pic of the whole sump.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

im putting my haps and peacocks out of my 110g in the 180g.i actually moved the drip tray and egg crate up.I'm putting more bioballs out of the 110g sump under the egg crate and floss pad on top.the drain pipe is 1.5".heres more pics








gonna add more bioballs from my established sump when i move the fish.








whats this round thing for?








added more bracing since i don't trust plywood stands.








chipped off the concrete back ground.
















i use this to clean the sand.$5 for 300#'s
























hopefully theres enough room for a durso stand pipe.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

What is that in the last pic? An overflow?

I don't know what that thing is maybe a holder for a doser or skimmer? Thats a nice big sump you can do lots with it.


----------



## RyanC (Aug 25, 2008)

fishwolfe said:


>


Quality Bucket! I've got the same one. :lol:

This is where being an apartment dweller is no good. Once my stuff arrives, I'll have to wash the sand, there is no hose to use. So I either have to drag it to a friends (no thanks) or do it in the big sink in the utility room, hoping that a little sand down the drain won't cause any problems.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i've got 5 of those. and if the sand becomes a problem it won't be your problem. :lol:


----------

